
Falling in Love with Statistics: Shaping Students’ Relationships with Data - Dowwie
http://www.scientia.global/professor-lisa-dierker-falling-love-statistics-shaping-students-relationships-data
======
Dowwie
see:
[http://passiondrivenstatistics.com/](http://passiondrivenstatistics.com/)

